# Boston Globe Peakbagging Article



## Greg (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.boston.com/dailyglobe2/356/living/Climbing_every_mountain+.shtml


----------



## stoopid (Jan 6, 2004)

Interesting read... I'm a bit of a peak bagger.  I was more excited for his accomplishment then anything else 

I agree that there is potential for environmental impact, but as of right now, there hasn't been any we know of (at least none in the ADKs).  And I agree that the peak goal draws more people into the woods.  Hell, if it wasn't for my ADK 46 goal I wouldn't have climbed Porter Mountain last Thursday...

I'm glad there's a goal.  It keeps someone like me focused on the prize.  And along the way I gain knowledge about the outdoors (like how to minimize my impact on them) and appreciate their beauty.  I don't think nature's there to be ignored.  It's there to be inspiring and pleasing.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2004)

i've always used "the list" merely as a suggested hiking guide.  i want to get to all the mountains passing 4000 vertical feet in new hampshire.  just as much as i'd like to summit all summits over 3500, or 3000, etc.  4000 only has a unique draw for me because i enjoy long uphill climbs and excellent views.  most 4000ers offer at least one if not both of these qualities.

any ways, i'm not working on the list, but i'll surely hike all the mountains on the list.  well, all except owl's head.  i would like to see the view of the franconia ridge from the top of the slide.  i don't feel compelled to summit owl's head just to check it off a list.

i think it's funny that some people can't understand how i could do that.  leave the list at 47.5.  i might leave it at 46.5 for all i know.  my life would be no less complete.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm with you, Steve. The "list" has never been that important to me. I like views so I tend to revisit above treeline peaks. This thread includes an interesting discussion on why folks pursue the "list":

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=236


----------

